# Worlds fifteen most powerful countries in 2012



## XTREME

In recent years, particularly since the 2007-2009 financial crisis in North America and Western Europe, there has been much speculation over the changing balance of power in the world. China&#8217;s rapid ascent during the 2000s as a potential superpower is well-known, as to some extent is Russia&#8217;s resurgence as a regional power and India&#8217;s emergence economically, politically and militarily. Less well known are the rise of Germany to economic dominance on the European mainland; the expansion of South Korea and Brazil in East Asia and South America, respectively; and the ongoing &#8216;normalisation&#8217; of Japan, as it weaves itself into a web of alliances and partnerships across the Asian rimland.

We also think it is important not to underestimate the established powers&#8217; positions: the United States, the United Kingdom and France still pack a formidable punch, and will probably continue to do so for many decades to come. They still hold many critical cards, from their global military reach and their scientific capacity to their educational resources and cultural attraction.

We have therefore sought to produce a table ranking the world&#8217;s fifteen most powerful countries for 2012 (see below). We know alternative rankings exist, such as the Correlates of War project, the index of Comprehensive National Power and the International Futures programme. Nonetheless, we have tried to produce our own, in an attempt to signify more subjective attributions like countries&#8217; historical reputation and geographic position, amongst others &#8211; and for which we offer no apologies (we simply think some attributes of national power cannot be objectively verified using quantitative methods).

To offer a note of explanation, this table is based on two dimensions: aggregated national power and planetary reach. Aggregated national power takes into consideration geographic position; financial power; industrial output; military might (i.e. &#8216;power projection&#8217; and/or ability of defence); alliance membership; educational attainment; cultural attraction; population size; historical reputation, militarily, politically and economically; government capacity and efficiency; national cohesion; and potential over the next ten years. Meanwhile, planetary reach is based on five categories:







1. *Superpower* &#8211; a country with systemic power, in almost every continent, including a top-tier industrial economy, a comprehensive global military footprint (or ability to defend itself against any other power) and enormous cultural attraction;
2. *Potential superpower* &#8211; a country (or union) with the potential to reach the status of a superpower within the next decade, conditional on various political and economic reforms;
3. *Great power (global*) &#8211; a country lacking the heft or comprehensive attributes of a superpower, but still with a wide footprint in all or most geographic regions, including: Africa, North America, Latin America, Europe, the Middle East, Central Asia, South Asia, East Asia and Australasia;
4. *Great power (regional)* &#8211; a country lacking the comprehensive attributes of a superpower, or even the reach of a global power, but with a strong and highly concentrated regional footprint, perhaps extending to the nearest zones of adjacent continents;
5. *Middle power* &#8211; a country with significant influence in its local vicinage, perhaps courted by superior powers due to its regional importance or reputation.

_Published on 29 December 2011 by James Rogers and Luis Simón_

*An introduction to the authors:*

*About:* Luis Simón
_Luis Simón is Post-Doctoral Researcher at the Institute for European Studies at the Free University of Brussels. In 2009, he was a Visiting Fellow at the European Union Institute for Security Studies. Luis has completed research assignments for the Sub-Committee on Security and Defence of the European Parliament, the Royal United Services Institute, the Egmont Institute, the Elcarno Royal Institute and the Alternatives Foundation. He has also spoken at a number of conferences and seminars, including those arranged by various European Union presidencies and the Spanish Ministry of Defence. _

*About:* James Rogers
_James Rogers is an academic specialising in Strategic Studies, European Security and International Relations at the Baltic Defence College in Tartu. During 2011, he was a lead analyst for a RAND Europe project on the strategic implications of the modernisation of Asian navies. James was a Visiting Fellow at the European Union Institute for Security Studies during Autumn 2008. He has spoken at a number of conferences and seminars, including those arranged by various European Union presidencies, the European Parliament, France&#8217;s National Institute for Higher Defence Studies, the Royal United Services Institute and the European Security and Defence College._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Probably a bit too soon to put China in 2nd place.

If you're taking all factors into account, we should be maybe 3rd or 4th.

And Russia should be higher. Despite their weak economy, they have huge amount of diplomatic and military power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniandProud

Doesn't Pakistan apply for the Middle Power Status to like South Korea to Turkey?


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

edittttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Shinigami

i understand why u posted this 


keep in mind there are different views.

some say india will just be a Great power (regional) according to this article. others say india will be the "greatest superpower"

'India will be the biggest superpower'

the truth as usual is somewhere in between


----------



## IndoCarib

Shinigami said:


> i understand why u posted this
> 
> 
> keep in mind there are different views.
> 
> some say india will just be a Great power (regional) according to this article. others say india will be the "greatest superpower"
> 
> 
> 'India will be the biggest superpower'
> 
> the truth as usual is somewhere in between





We should be content being a great regional power. Lets keep our feet firmly on the ground for now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

The ranks are weird. They have THREE countries tied for 4th place, and THREE countries tied for 7th place.

Instead of making them equal, they should just make a call as to which ones rank higher.

For example, Canada says "rank 7" however they are actually 13th on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

BS ranking, when the most expensive military (US) in the history of the world, lost a war against half naked peasants twice, ie Vietnam and Taliban, shows the limit of power in the age of the Geneva convention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Shinigami said:


> 'India will be the biggest superpower'

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## timetravel

Shinigami said:


> i understand why u posted this
> 
> 
> keep in mind there are different views.
> 
> some say india will just be a Great power (regional) according to this article. others say india will be the "greatest superpower"
> 
> 'India will be the biggest superpower'
> 
> the truth as usual is somewhere in between



that is destined to be... but will take some time. India has the highest n brightest talent in the world, no doubt it will be there.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

timetravel said:


> that is destined to be... but will take some time. *India has the highest n brightest talent in the world,* no doubt it will be there.


Check my previous post for reply to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

timetravel said:


> that is destined to be... but will take some time. *India has the highest n brightest talent in the world*, no doubt it will be there.



But we have only low IQ


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

Very funny , how can UK be higher than Russia ? How can UK be higher than france when they are nearly identical , How can a debt hole italy and spain where unempleyment is more than 20% ( which is a huge figure) be above Turkiye , This list is very funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Check my previous post for reply to this.



Where is Iran???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> But we have only low IQ



Hence post #9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XTREME

Nobody has seen the future. There were the biggest & powerful empires compared to the countries present right now. Talk about the current scenario.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

harpoon said:


> Where is Iran???



LMAO wherever we are at least we are not saying we will be superpower or we are brightest people.
besides Persian had first superpower on earth when was you a superpower?
you will always dream of being one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> Where is Iran???



Iran is currently being sanctioned by the entire Western world, so they are not currently living up to their potential. 

They have proved themselves already though, Ancient Persia in unrivaled in History. And they are currently on a strong upwards trajectory towards reclaiming their past glory.

India on the other hand, has only existed since 1947. They have never been a great power like Persia has been.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## harpoon

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> LMAO wherever we are at least we are not saying we will be superpower or we are brightest people.



So if some Western man says that India will be a superpower, thats or fault. Show any GoI statement that India wants to be a superpower.



PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> *besides Persian had first superpower on earth* when was you a superpower?
> you will always dream of being one.



Who cares?? and welcome to the 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Iran is currently being sanctioned by the entire Western world, so they are not currently living up to their potential.
> 
> They have proved their potential already though, Ancient Persia in unrivaled in History. And they are currently on a strong upwards trajectory.
> 
> India though has only existed since 1947. They have never been a great power like Persia has been.



Iran is so sanctioned that we do not have the ability to even import raw materials. now he wants to know why we are not in top 15 military. whether we are ranked 100 or 15 the USA still has not attacked us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Iran is currently being sanctioned by the entire Western world, so they are not currently living up to their potential.
> 
> They have proved themselves already though, Ancient Persia in unrivaled in History. And they are currently on a strong upwards trajectory towards reclaiming their past glory.
> 
> India on the other hand, has only existed since 1947. They have never been a great power like Persia has been.



Thank you for the valuable input but sanctions has nothing to do with being a power...your country is one such example. Also Iran may be a sooper dooper power 2000 years ago, but we are speaking about 21st century and beyond.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

> So if some Western man says that India will be a superpower, thats or fault. Show any GoI statement that India wants to be a superpower.


so you dont want to be a superpower? That is a like man saying I don't want to look handsome.




> Who cares?? and welcome to the 21st century.



well I care, and yes we are in 21st century and 2600 years after Cyrus you still have not managed to become anything close to what he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

Very funny , how can UK be higher than Russia ? How can UK be higher than france when they are nearly identical , How can a debt hole italy and spain where unempleyment is more than 20% ( which is a huge figure) be above Turkiye , This list is very funny

OHH i remember this list it was an english guy who made it and there was many comments below saying this is very bad list and he was keep on defending himself thats why UK is so high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAJPUTAANA

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> LMAO wherever we are at least we are not saying we will be superpower or we are brightest people.
> besides Persian had first superpower on earth when was you a superpower?
> you will always dream of being one.


 
seems u are taking ur history lessons from pakistanis...... persia was a superpower in past ..... so was india..... and coming to present.... u are nowhere close to being a superpower neither is india..... but certainly a bigger power than iran.... and what future holds ..... neither i can predict nor u.


----------



## harpoon

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> so you dont want to be a superpower? That is a like man saying I don't want to look handsome.



No..I don't want India to be a super power. I don't think even GoI has such ambitions. Being a super power means being a world policeman. Thats not good.





PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> well I care, and yes 2600 years after Cyrus you still have not managed to become anything close to what he did.



So what?? Here Indians also brag about the achievements of Gupta, Maurya, Mogul etc empires...but that didn't change the fact that we are behind West in all aspects of development.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

RAJPUTAANA said:


> seems u are taking ur history lessons from pakistanis...... persia was a superpower in past ..... so was india..... and coming to present.... u are nowhere close to being a superpower neither is india..... but certainly a bigger power than iran.... and what future holds ..... neither i can predict nor u.



so Pakistani told us that we were superpower once?
my point was at least we were a superpower, and not only once lol
we were superpower many
acheamenids,sassanids and so on.

Today we are a regional power and that is well enough, since we are in a region without whom India would be nothing remember that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

Wow i checked Spain unemployment is 24% , Italy is 10+% and they are so high , neither country has Nukes , nor very big or strong armies this statistics makes it even worse


----------



## harpoon

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> so Pakistani told us that we were superpower once?
> my point was at least we were a superpower, and not only once lol
> we were superpower many
> acheamenids,sassanids and so on.
> 
> Today we are a regional power and that is well enough, *since we are in a region without whom India would be nothing remember that.*



????...............


----------



## lightoftruth

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> so Pakistani told us that we were superpower once?
> my point was at least we were a superpower, and not only once lol
> we were superpower many
> acheamenids,sassanids and so on.
> 
> Today* we are a regional powe*r and that is well enough, since we are in a region without whom India would be nothing remember that.


 can u explain which region IRAN control ?(any way militarily, politically)


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

lightoftruth said:


> can u explain which region IRAN control ?(any way militarily, politically)



a regional power does not mean you control a region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

lightoftruth said:


> can u explain which region IRAN control ?(any way militarily, politically)



Their power and influence extends throughout the whole of the Middle East.

Regional power - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAJPUTAANA

PERSIA lost to ALEXANDER............. and ALEXANDER wasn't able to conquer INDIA...... now PERSIA lost to ARABS.... so did INDIA.... INDIANS did not loose there culture and religion in order to bootpolish the arabs..... when the PARSIS fled IRAN ..... INDIA was the one to give them shelter.....ONLY PARSIS HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE PROUD OF PERSIAN CIVILLISATION.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

harpoon said:


> ????...............



remind me where you get your oil from again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

lightoftruth said:


> can u explain which region IRAN control ?(any way militarily, politically)



Hormuz Straight or atleast brags about it.



PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> remind me where you get your oil from again.



So....its not as if you control the entire oil resources of ME. Say for yourself and mercifully GoI is cutting down import of Iranian oil.


----------



## cyphercide

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> LMAO wherever we are at least we are not saying we will be superpower or we are brightest people.
> besides Persian had first superpower on earth when was you a superpower?
> you will always dream of being one.



Dayum.Iran scaring folks with a history textbook....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> Hormuz Straight or atleast brags about it.



Indians talking about bragging?? Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

harpoon said:


> Where is Iran???



It will probably not exist after the next war with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Indians talking about bragging?? Really?



Why not noodles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Indians talking about bragging?? Really?



Yes, Really???? Have any problem.


----------



## sarthak

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> remind me where you get your oil from again.



Most of it comes from arab countries ,who would be more than pleased to supply more to us if we stop importing from Iran.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> Why not noodles?



You know that the majority of Singapore's population are ethnic Chinese right? 

So go to your neighbour and say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese Century

i doubt india will be together by 2050.
the sikhs and tamils want independence as do many others, they will probably get it by then.

once india becomes a threat to the US, watch the US interfere in india's internal affairs to make sure india never surpasses the US. one way is to fund and support separatist groups. its very easy to cause anarchy and chaos in india, much easier than other countries.

i wont be at all surprised to see india broken up into smaller countries like they were before the british invaded little 'indian' kingdoms and united them.
there is no such thing as an 'indian' in this world, its an imaginary race. just like there is no such thing as a 'soviet' anymore, only russian, ukranian, belarussian, etc.
there are sikhs, tamils, etc but no such thing as an 'indian'.
'indians' are made up people.

this is a historical fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

RAJPUTAANA said:


> PERSIA lost to ALEXANDER............. and ALEXANDER wasn't able to conquer INDIA...... now PERSIA lost to ARABS.... so did INDIA.... INDIANS did not loose there culture and religion in order to bootpolish the arabs..... when the PARSIS fled IRAN ..... INDIA was the one to give them shelter.....ONLY PARSIS HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE PROUD OF PERSIAN CIVILLISATION.



I am not even a muslim, I am atheist and have s Zoroastrain name.
we still have our culture kiddo, that is why every year even the mullas celebrate nowruz, which is a Zoroastrian traditional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Chinese Century said:


> i doubt india will be together by 2050.
> the sikhs and tamils want independence as do many others, they will probably get it by then.
> 
> once india becomes a threat to the US, watch the US interfere in india's internal affairs to make sure india never surpasses the US. one way is to fund and support separatist groups. its very easy to cause anarchy and chaos in india, much easier than other countries.
> 
> i wont be at all surprised to see india broken up into smaller countries like they were before the british invaded little 'indian' kingdoms and united them.
> there is no such thing as an 'indian' in this world, its an imaginary race. just like there is no such thing as a 'soviet' anymore, only russian, ukranian, belarussian, etc.
> there are sikhs, tamils, etc but no such thing as an 'indian'.
> 'indians' are made up people.
> 
> this is a historical fact.



Exactly. There was no such thing as Indian nationalism before the colonialists created India.

Indian nationalism started in 1947.


----------



## harpoon

Chinese Century said:


> i doubt india will be together by 2050.
> the sikhs and tamils want independence as do many others, they will probably get it by then.
> 
> once india becomes a threat to the US, watch the US interfere in india's internal affairs to make sure india never surpasses the US. one way is to fund and support separatist groups. its very easy to cause anarchy and chaos in india, much easier than other countries.
> 
> i wont be at all surprised to see india broken up into smaller countries like they were before the british invaded little 'indian' kingdoms and united them.
> there is no such thing as an 'indian' in this world, its an imaginary race. just like there is no such thing as a 'soviet' anymore, only russian, ukranian, belarussian, etc.
> there are sikhs, tamils, etc but no such thing as an 'indian'.
> 'indians' are made up people.
> 
> this is a historical fact.



Thanks for the history lesson.As a token of appreciation, your house will be covered under Agni 5. Thank You.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

sarthak said:


> It will probably not exist after the next war with Israel.



Yes a country that got it's kicked by a small Iranian proxy called hezbollah will finish Iran.
also did you know if it was not for us Persian saving the jews from babylon then they would not had probably existed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> Thanks for the history lesson.As a token of appreciation, your house will be covered under Agni 5. Thank You.



LOL, bragging about nukes, isn't that what you Indians always accuse the Pakistanis of doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> So...? What do chini shopkeepers have to do with my existence?unless they break my buttons of course...then it is on friggin noodles



LOL, Indians talking smack about noodles while living in a country with a majority Chinese population (Singapore). If you had the guts to say that to the REAL Singaporeans, they would have kicked your face in, just like the Indian you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, bragging about nukes, isn't that what you Indians always accuse the Pakistanis of doing?


So just reminding him that when he talks about India being disintegrated, better prepare the ABM shields also.


----------



## lightoftruth

middle eastern countries include bahrain,cyprus,gaza strip,egypt,iran,iraq,israel,saudi arabia,turkey ,uae and many 

in which possible way iran has greater military and political strength than israel,turkey and saudi arabia. ?


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, Indians talking smack about noodles while living in a country with a majority Chinese population (Singapore). If you had the guts to say that to the REAL Singaporeans, they would have kicked your face in, just like the Indian you are.



If you have the guts to say in face the venom that you spew in this forum at a REAL Indian's face, you will disappear from this world.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Henry said:


> Iranians like Turks Bend Their A*s 5 Times a Day Worshipping Arabs. Persian Civilization is Lost Long Time Back. Today's Iranians are Nothing But Cultural Slaves of Arabs. They also Use Arabic Script and Worship Arab's God.



Then what do you call India, a country that is ruled by a white European waitress called Sonia?

--------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, bragging about nukes, isn't that what you Indians always accuse the Pakistanis of doing?



nothing like watching hongwu and sinochallenger lobbing nukes at everyone and their grandmother


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then what do you call India, a country that is ruled by a white European waitress called Sonia?



And you call your fellow Chinese as 'Locusts'.



PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> it is better than worshipping cows and drinking their urine.
> anyway most Iranians *here* like me are not even religious.



Here only? The rest of the country is fanatic to the core.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> If you have the guts to say in face the venom that you spew in this forum at a REAL Indian's face, you will disappear from this world.



LOL, have you seen the Indians in HK? They are South Indians like you, and they don't dare talk any **** at all, otherwise they would be cut open by the Triads.

If you don't believe it, come over here and see. I'd love to film it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then what do you call India, a country that is ruled by a white European waitress called Sonia?



^that is usually called a mis-informed post. or rather a script reading drama queen


----------



## cyphercide

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, Indians talking smack about noodles while living in a country with a majority Chinese population (Singapore). If you had the guts to say that to the REAL Singaporeans, they would have kicked your face in, just like the Indian you are.



I passed out and got my offer letter while in India.I still get to live here and only go to Singapore only for client meetings.....


Not that I need to explain all this to a noodle....they have this shopkeeper mentality they can't get away from.


----------



## Mercenary

turkish said:


> *THIS IS FROM A FRIEND WHO DRINKS COW URINE ... HAHAH!!! IRAN POWER!!!!*



Thats the Wrestler, the Iron Sheikh


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, have you seen the Indians in HK? They are South Indians like you, and they don't dare talk any **** at all, *otherwise they would be cut open by the Triads.*
> 
> If you don't believe it, come over here and see. I'd love to film it as well.



And in another thread that you said that Triads never attack a foreigner as its bad for business.... Make up your mind fellow.

Also the Indians don't talk back, bcs they don't want any trouble and loose their visa. Give them citizenship & watch.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> *Also the Indians don't talk back, bcs they don't want any trouble and loose their visa.* Give them citizenship & watch.



Indians don't talk back because they don't have the guts. 

I have talked to plenty of Indians here in HK, and all they do is stare at their feet if any argument comes up.

Pakistanis beat them up all over the world, especially the South Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

RAJPUTAANA said:


> i always thought chinese people are hardworking guys .......... until i met CHINESE DRAGON... his only job is to talk BS about india and get VIRTUAL ORGASMS thru *THANX by pakistani members*...... everytime i come online.... i find him ...... have a life dude.... WORLD IS BEAUTIFUL



Here he a got a Persian member to thank him. He is a 'thanks' magnet.


----------



## Henry

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Then what do you call India, a country that is ruled by a white European waitress called Sonia?
> 
> --------------------



What Do you Call China - A Country that Got It's Name from India. 

The word "China" is derived from Cin (&#1670;&#1740;&#1606, a Persian name for China popularized in medieval Europe by the account of the 13th-century Venetian explorer Marco Polo.[26][27] The first recorded use in English dates from 1555.[28] The Persian word is, in turn, derived from the *Sanskrit word C&#299;na (&#2330;&#2368;&#2344*

China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *Indians don't talk back because they don't have the guts.*
> 
> I have talked to plenty of Indians here in HK, and all they do is stare at their feet if any argument comes up.




Yeah right...as I said before first give then citizenship. 



Chinese-Dragon said:


> Pakistanis beat them up all over the world, especially the South Indians.



Don't worry..some Pakistani member will thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> And in another thread that you said that Triads never attack a foreigner as its bad for business.... Make up your mind fellow.
> 
> Also the Indians don't talk back, bcs they don't want any trouble and loose their visa. Give them citizenship & watch.



There are two types of Triads, just like the mobsters in the West.

The higher level rarely get into fights, and mostly run the businesses.

However, the lower level "foot soldiers" don't have any such compulsion, and many are just "mindless thugs" with poor impulse control, like in any other country.

I have yet to see any Indian dare to openly talk smack about Chinese people in HK, maybe you can be the first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> There are two types of Triads, just like the mobsters in the West.
> 
> The higher level rarely get into fights, and mostly run the businesses.
> 
> However, the lower level "foot soldiers" don't have any such compulsion, and many are just "mindless thugs" with poor impulse control, like in any other country.
> 
> I have yet to see any Indian dare to openly talk smack about Chinese people in HK, maybe you can be the first.



Yeah I believe you....as I believed you in another thread where you vomit another set of rules for the triads. So frankly I can asssume that you know nothing about Traids. So pls spare the BS.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Henry said:


> What Do you Call China - A Country that Got It's Name from India.
> 
> The word "China" is derived from Cin (&#1670;&#1740;&#1606, a Persian name for China popularized in medieval Europe by the account of the 13th-century Venetian explorer Marco Polo.[26][27] The first recorded use in English dates from 1555.[28] The Persian word is, in turn, derived from the *Sanskrit word C&#299;na (&#2330;&#2368;&#2344*
> 
> China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



India never existed before 1947. 

*"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator."

- Winston Churchill*

Anyway, "China" is just a transliteration of "Qin" from Qin Shi Huang. It went into Sanskrit and then Persian as "Cina". Then it went to English as China.

Our real name is either "Zhong hua" or "Zhong guo"... i.e. the Middle Kingdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Check the amount of Indian viewing this thread.
my god, it is like a chinese person is magnet for you people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> too much cow urine is obviously not good for peoples brain cells.



Then you should stop drinking it Persian.And yeah,stop coming down to India...


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

harpoon said:


> Yeah I believe you....as I believed you in another thread where you vomit another set of rules for the triads. So frankly I can asssume that you know nothing about Traids. So pls spare the BS.



Are you going to be the first Indian to argue with a Chinese person in HK without staring at your feet?

Please, come over and see the sights. The Peak is good for tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

cyphercide said:


> Then you should stop drinking it Persian.And yeah,stop coming down to India...



well maybe you Indians need to stop serving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Are you going to be the first Indian to argue with a Chinese person in HK without staring at your feet?
> 
> *Please, come over and see the sights. The Peak is good for tourism.*



Sorry can do..Welcome to India anyways. We are always ready to hear your views on Indian behavior in INDIA.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> Then you should stop drinking it Persian.And yeah,stop coming down to India...



Why would a Persian want to go to India?

Even an African wouldn't want to go, India is the country where the majority of the population practices open defecation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Check the amount of Indian viewing this thread.
> my god, it is like a chinese person is magnet for you people.



the drama queen enjoys the attention PG. relax


----------



## cyphercide

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Why would a Persian want to go to India?
> 
> Even an African wouldn't want to go, India is the country where the majority of the population practices open defecation.



Cuz I have seen many loitering out here like I have seen noodles like you.....We should start beating all ya folks up...for kicks....


----------



## lightoftruth

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India never existed before 1947.
> 
> *"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator."
> 
> - Winston Churchill*
> 
> Anyway, "China" is just a transliteration of "Qin" from Qin Shi Huang. It went into Sanskrit and then Persian as "Cina". Then it went to English as China.
> 
> Our real name is either "Zhong hua" or "Zhong guo"... i.e. the Middle Kingdom.



*India at the Olympics* 

India first participated at the Olympic Games in *1900*, with a lone athlete (Norman Pritchard) winning two medals in athletics. The nation first sent a team to the Summer Olympic Games in *1920*, and has participated in every Summer Games since then. India has also competed at several Winter Olympic Games since 1964.

Indian athletes have won a total of 20 medals, mostly in field hockey. For a period of time, India's men's field hockey team was dominant in Olympic competition, winning eleven medals in twelve Olympiads between 1928 and 1980, including six successive gold medals from* 1928&#8211;1956*.

The National Olympic Committee for India is the Indian Olympic Association, and was created in *1927.*

India at the Olympics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> Cuz I have seen many loitering out here like I have seen noodles like you.....We should start beating all ya folks up...for kicks....



Go ahead, we've all seen what happens when Indians try to act tough.

Firstly in Australia, then in America, then even in Ukraine. 

You live in Singapore, a country with a majority Chinese population. You can try it there and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> That is the problem, it is you people doing the drinking. we just watch and enjoy the side effects on you.



Yeah right.Says a nation whose expiration date closes nearer with every day.


----------



## Desert Fox

PakistaniandProud said:


> Doesn't Pakistan apply for the Middle Power Status to like *South Korea to Turkey*?



Well, last i checked their sovereignty wasn't being violated by illegal drone strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

lightoftruth said:


> The National Olympic Committee for India is the Indian Olympic Association, and was created in *1927.*



That is BRITISH INDIA. 

Obviously not the same thing as India, it was merely an extension of Britain.


----------



## KRAIT

26 members and 27 guests..all wondering where there country stands...


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *Why would a Persian want to go to India?*
> 
> Even an African wouldn't want to go, India is the country where the majority of the population practices open defecation.



There are lots of Iranian students in Indian universities.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> Yeah right.Says a nation whose expiration date closes nearer with every day.





BBC News - Is the India growth story over?

Persia has lasted for *thousands* of years. 

India hasn't even lasted as long as the Soviet Union. India was only created in 1947 by the British colonialists.



cyphercide said:


> Da fuq chini,
> 
> You really think you compare to the outlanders? The only way Indians can make difference between a chini dude and dudette is with a skirt....
> 
> Talk about manly



You live in Singapore, go and see if you have the guts.  We all saw what happened in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lightoftruth

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That is BRITISH INDIA.
> 
> Obviously not the same thing as India, it was merely an extension of Britain.


 comprehension problem mr high IQ ?


----------



## junk

Ottoman-Turk said:


> Very funny ,* how can UK be higher than Russia ?* How can UK be higher than france when they are nearly identical , How can a debt hole italy and spain where unempleyment is more than 20% ( which is a huge figure) be above Turkiye , This list is very funny



UK has great deal of diplomatic power, in this age of internet technology & media diplomatic power is what matters the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAJPUTAANA

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India never existed before 1947.
> 
> *"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator."
> 
> - Winston Churchill*
> 
> Anyway, "China" is just a transliteration of "Qin" from Qin Shi Huang. It went into Sanskrit and then Persian as "Cina". Then it went to English as China.
> 
> Our real name is either "Zhong hua" or "Zhong guo"... i.e. the Middle Kingdom.




*Hu Shih, former Ambassador of China to USA*: "India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border."

i dont care about churchill......... but this man is CHINESE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> Sad...as desperation closes near,chinis keep talking nonsense.Maybe that's why Chini students shut da fuq up out here



It's not us who are declining. It's India who's GDP actually fell from 2010 to 2011 due to a collapsing Rupee. 

And in military terms:

'India cannot match China's military force': Indian Naval Chief - IBN Live



> *New Delhi: Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Sureesh Mehta has set off a storm by saying India cannot match China military force. Is it a warning from India's military that the government needs to hear?
> 
> "In military terms, both conventional and non-conventional, we neither have the capability nor the intention to match China force for force," said Admiral Sureesh Mehta.
> 
> For a nuclear-armed military representing the interests of a billion-plus people, the lack of confidence is quite striking. India's military leadership has made a stunning confession that New Delhi doesn't have the stomach for a fight, if push came to shove on the disputed Sino-Indian boundary.
> 
> "Whether in terms of GDP, defence spend or any other parameter, the gap between the two is too wide to bridge and is getting wider by the day," he said.*



Please pay special attention to the last paragraph.


----------



## Abhishek_

cyphercide said:


> Sad...as desperation closes near,chinis keep talking nonsense.Maybe that's why Chini students shut da fuq up out here


there's not much to talk when you're just a cook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAJPUTAANA

harpoon said:


> There are lots of Iranian students in Indian universities.



AND THEY GET THRASHED UP HERE IN NORTH INDIA.... JUST TYPE IT ON GOOGLE IRANI BOY


----------



## Carl Johnson

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Persia has lasted for *thousands* of years.
> 
> India hasn't even lasted as long as the Soviet Union. India was only created in 1947 by the British colonialists.



Just like China didn't exist before mao.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

RAJPUTAANA said:


> *Hu Shih, former Ambassador of China to USA*: "India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border."
> 
> i dont care about churchill......... but this man is CHINESE



That was a guy from ROC (Taiwan).

And he was completely wrong.  Everyone knows that Buddha was born in NEPAL.

His birthplace was in Lumbini, this fact is accepted by everyone in the world.

Churchill though, was the leader of the country that CREATED yours. India was never a country in history, it was just a bunch of independent kingdoms. That is a historical fact, just like the fact that Buddha was born in Nepal.


----------



## ashok321

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India never existed before 1947.
> 
> *"India is merely a geographical expression. It is no more a single country than the Equator."
> 
> - Winston Churchill*
> 
> Hey middle kingdom thingy....
> USA was dominated by east iNdia co like UK - same as India - and its super power, tomorrow it could be india who just surpased japan on GDP count to be the third largest economy.....get yr facts right as US is shfting its Asia Pivot policies to contain China, which has stolen and. Bought much of the US Tech.......so to speAk...
> 
> Anyway, "China" is just a transliteration of "Qin" from Qin Shi Huang. It went into Sanskrit and then Persian as "Cina". Then it went to English as China.
> 
> Our real name is either "Zhong hua" or "Zhong guo"... i.e. the Middle Kingdom.



Indian civilisation......as per China...what it is?
*************************** Hu Shih, former Ambassador of China to USA said:
*************************** India conquered And dominated China culturally
*************************** for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single
*************************** soldier across her border.

Now please dont come back on it my dear.....


----------



## Mercenary

I can understand Chinese and Indian or posters feuding, or Arab and Persian, or Indian and Pakistani posters feuding.

But why are Indian and Persian posters feuding?

Didn't Ahmedinijad claim both Iran and India are brotherly nations?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Henry said:


> Don't You Iranian(Conquered by Arabs)
> Have to Bend Your A*s in Front of Your Arab Matters?



That's rich coming from you. 

The most powerful person in Iran, is an Iranian Muslim.

The most powerful person in China, is a Chinese Atheist.

The most powerful person in INDIA.... is a White Catholic (Sonia).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Boss

PakistaniandProud said:


> Doesn't Pakistan apply for the Middle Power Status to like South Korea to Turkey?



Read again.............. it says industrial economy + military power (do defent against any attack, pak can't defend it against USA/NATO) + cultural attraction.


----------



## ashok321

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was a guy from ROC (Taiwan).
> 
> And he was completely wrong.  Everyone knows that Buddha was born in NEPAL.
> 
> His birthplace was in Lumbini, this fact is accepted by everyone in the world.
> 
> Churchill though, was the leader of the country that CREATED yours. India was never a country in history, it was just a bunch of independent kingdoms. That is a historical fact, just like the fact that Buddha was born in Nepal.



Why obusfacte the issue n digress when we are not even talking about budhism ?
Are you lost in the vertigo my friend?


----------



## RAJPUTAANA

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was a guy from ROC (Taiwan).
> 
> And he was completely wrong.  Everyone knows that Buddha was born in NEPAL.
> 
> His birthplace was in Lumbini, this fact is accepted by everyone in the world.
> 
> Churchill though, was the leader of the country that CREATED yours. India was never a country in history, it was just a bunch of independent kingdoms. That is a historical fact, just like the fact that Buddha was born in Nepal.



 move on i am not here to make world record in "HIGHEST POSTS IN PDF" it is not my only job..... move on


----------



## harpoon

Mercenary said:


> I can understand Chinese and Indian or posters feuding, or Arab and Persian, or Indian and Pakistani posters feuding.
> 
> *But why are Indian and Persian posters feuding?*
> 
> Didn't Ahmedinijad claim both Iran and India are brotherly nations?



Bcs one Persian Member thought its cool to diss India on a very sensible post for 'Thanks' and the drama queen CD joined him.


----------



## RAJPUTAANA

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was a guy from ROC (Taiwan).
> 
> And he was completely wrong.  Everyone knows that Buddha was born in NEPAL.
> 
> His birthplace was in Lumbini, this fact is accepted by everyone in the world.
> 
> Churchill though, was the leader of the country that CREATED yours. India was never a country in history, it was just a bunch of independent kingdoms. That is a historical fact, just like the fact that Buddha was born in Nepal.



 move on i am not here to make world record in "HIGHEST POSTS IN PDF" it is not my only job..... move on


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's rich coming from you.
> 
> The most powerful person in Iran, is an Iranian Muslim.
> 
> The most powerful person in China, is a Chinese Atheist.
> 
> The most powerful person in INDIA.... is a White Catholic (Sonia).



point being her party was voted in power BY Indians. hence the voting power remains with us. but I wouldn't expect the script to cover that aspect.


----------



## lightoftruth

Mercenary said:


> I can understand Chinese and Indian or posters feuding, or Arab and Persian, or Indian and Pakistani posters feuding.
> 
> But why are Indian and Persian posters feuding?
> 
> Didn't Ahmedinijad claim both Iran and India are brotherly nations?


 does our statements are supposed to reflect national interest ?


----------



## Desert Fox

Man, these racist indians should be the last ones talking sh!t about China.

I can post some very disgusting facts about india and indians, but i already have enough infractions.


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's rich coming from you.
> 
> The most powerful person in Iran, is an Iranian Muslim.
> 
> The most powerful person in China, is a Chinese Atheist.
> 
> *The most powerful person in INDIA.... is a White Catholic (Sonia)*.



She is an Indian citizen. So pls spare us the BS.


----------



## ashok321

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's rich coming from you.
> 
> The most powerful person in Iran, is an Iranian Muslim.
> 
> The most powerful person in China, is a Chinese Atheist.
> 
> 
> The most powerful person in INDIA.... is a White Catholic (Sonia).




My friend u r correct, indians are foookec up on this issue...india is Italian colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carl Johnson

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That was a guy from ROC (Taiwan).
> 
> And he was completely wrong.  Everyone knows that Buddha was born in NEPAL.
> 
> His birthplace was in Lumbini, this fact is accepted by everyone in the world.
> 
> Churchill though, was the leader of the country that CREATED yours. India was never a country in history, it was just a bunch of independent kingdoms. That is a historical fact, just like the fact that Buddha was born in Nepal.



Buddha was born in Nepal! agreed.But Buddhism originated in INDIA,and thats the most important thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

harpoon said:


> She is an Indian citizen. So pls spare us the BS.



Any proof?
Which can not be debnked forthwith?
She has billions in off shore accounts...indians are fooked up...
Has she renounced her Italian citizenship?
Any affidavit or proof from Italina gov?


----------



## Henry

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's rich coming from you.
> 
> The most powerful person in Iran, is an Iranian Muslim.
> 
> The most powerful person in China, is a Chinese Atheist.
> 
> The most powerful person in INDIA.... is a White Catholic (Sonia).


 
Den Xiopings Grandson has US Citizenship. 

Also The Same Athiest Call Hongkongers as Dogs.


----------



## harpoon

ashok321 said:


> Any proof?



Her election.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Henry said:


> Den Xiopings Grandson has US Citizenship.
> 
> Also The Same Athiest Call Hongkongers as Dogs.



The average income in Hong Kong is THIRTY times higher than in any Indian city.

Even a janitor in HK has more economic worth than 30 Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Desert Fox said:


> Man, these racist indians should be the last ones talking sh!t about China.
> 
> I can post some very disgusting facts about india and indians, but i already have enough infractions.


 
so in essence, it is the fear of consequences, not really a moral decision on your part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

RAJPUTAANA said:


> seems u are taking ur history lessons from pakistanis...... persia was a superpower in past ..... so was india..... and coming to present.... u are nowhere close to being a superpower neither is india..... but certainly a bigger power than iran.... and what future holds ..... neither i can predict nor u.


 
India was never a power it was invaded and controlled. You should also come and take history lessons from Pakistan. And dont forget to tell us when you become super power again.


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The average income in Hong Kong is THIRTY times higher than in any Indian city.
> 
> Even a janitor in HK has more economic worth than 30 Indians.


no wonder they call out the locusts


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The average income in Hong Kong is THIRTY times higher than in any Indian city.
> 
> Even a janitor in HK has more economic worth than 30 Indians.



You are clutching at straws here fellow.


----------



## SamranAli

after 1947 india became a country so try your luck now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Buddy, we all know how Indians live. More poverty and starvation than the entire continent of Africa.
> 
> That is some grand delusion. Indians think they are the top of the world, when in fact they are at the VERY bottom.



yes and chinese boys here are the epitome of cultured decency


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> f*ck that.Next time I get to my college,I am gonna beat up all the chinis in there.



In Singapore, a country with an ethnic Chinese majority?

I DARE you to do it. And film it too, so we get to see what Australia v2.0 looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harpoon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Buddy, we all know how Indians live. More poverty and starvation than the entire continent of Africa.
> 
> That is some grand delusion. Indians think they are the top of the world, when in fact they are at the VERY bottom.



Post 138 was also an eye opener too.


----------



## ashok321

harpoon said:


> Her election.



Has there been a clear evidence that she Is NOT a Italian citizen?
Even rehman malik and others in Pakistan hv dual citizenship, does it mean they are legally right?
pakistan supreme court has invalidated their position....
What we need is the same thing happening in India....which is not happening...


----------



## ashok321

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Buddy, we all know how Indians live. More poverty and starvation than the entire continent of Africa.
> 
> 
> That is some grand delusion. Indians think they are the top of the world, when in fact they are at the VERY bottom.



india is after China on PP parity GDP basis as recognised, India just surpassed Japan.
What are u talking abt?
And PPP factor is UNO recognised....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ashok321 said:


> india is after China on PP parity GDP basis as recognised, India just surpassed Japan.
> What are u talking abt?



According to the IMF itself... *PPP* should NOT be used for international comparisons.



> *"The IMF considers that GDP in purchase-power-parity (PPP) terms is NOT the most appropriate measure for comparing the relative size of countries to the global economy, because PPP price levels are influenced by non-traded services, which are more relevant domestically than globally," the IMF said.
> 
> "The Fund believes that GDP at market rates is a more relevant comparison."*



http://edition.cnn.com/2011/BUSINESS/04/26/us.china.economy/index.html

So Nominal GDP is the correct thing to use.


----------



## ashok321

Chinese-Dragon said:


> According to the IMF itself... *PPP* should NOT be used for international comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the 'Age of America' end in 2016? - CNN.com
> 
> Thanx...
> And IMF is just a affliliate of the grand UNO dragon, of which your country ( who is a signatory of the UNO charter ) sits on the SC seat....
> Lol


----------



## harpoon

ashok321 said:


> Has there been a clear evidence that she Is NOT a Italian citizen?
> Even rehman malik and others in Pakistan hv dual citizenship, does it mean they are legally right?
> pakistan supreme court has invalidated their position....
> What we need is the same thing happening in India....which is not happening...



If she was an Italian citizen, her nomination papers would have rejected as India does not allow double citizenship. Anyways please stop with this 'foreigner' propaganda. If Indian Americans like Bobby Jindal & Nikki Haley can attain top positions in US and I and you can be very proud of it why can't we extend that courtesy to Sonia Gandhi.

PS: I am not a Congressi.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> Sure biyatch.I have absolutely nothing to lose.The closest I have to a friend in Singapore is a Pakistani guy and I can bet my balls that he will not back out....we all single dudes here...bring on your ******* skirts



OK. Go and do it, then bring the video here so we can all see Australia v2.0. 

We'll be waiting.


----------



## Carl Johnson

ADAMANSKA said:


> Here comes another Chinese slave. LOL, Go on slave, the nude Pakistani Cheerleader for Chinese trolling.
> 
> 
> This thread has become a complete troll orgy. Indian's don't phuck them anymore.



Hey Bro!! I advise you not to post such comments.Specially the 'slave' and 'nude' parts.You might be very close to be awarded with an infraction.
Such comments are only reserved for pakistani and chinese members on this forum under special category.


----------



## cyphercide

Welcome to India


----------



## ashok321

harpoon said:


> If she was an Italian citizen, her nomination papers would have rejected as India does not allow double citizenship. Anyways please stop with this 'foreigner' propaganda. If Indian Americans like Bobby Jindal & Nikki Haley can attain top positions in US and I and you can be very proud of it why can't we extend that courtesy to Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> PS: I am not a Congressi.


Who cares if you are congressi are not....
Facts always stand tall.

Now as for her filing papers correctely....
She has lost her crediblity anywAy....
Welcome to [url]www.Janata Party.org[/url]
Refute me above please....
And as it is, she has billions in off shore accounts....why has nobody spoken legally abt her?
How many chinese have that blatantly?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> tera baap ka nukar samajh raha hai kya madarchod....teri behen di chuth



I have no idea what that means.

You agreed to do it, so grab a camera and go.  We're still waiting.


----------



## cyphercide

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I have no idea what that means.
> 
> You agreed to do it, so grab a camera and go.  We're still waiting.



How did you get that I agreed to do anything?


----------



## lightoftruth

deleted....


----------



## Carl Johnson

Japan nippon


----------



## harpoon

ashok321 said:


> Who cares if you are congressi are not....
> Facts always stand tall.
> 
> Now as for her filing papers correctely....
> She has lost her crediblity anywAy....
> Welcome to [url]www.Janata Party.org[/url]
> Refute me above please....
> And as it is, she has billions in off shore accounts....*why has nobody spoken legally abt her?*
> How many chinese have that blatantly?



Change the Govt and let them investigate.


----------



## truthseeker2010

I don't understand how UK comes at no 3, a falling economy, military reducing in large numbers....


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

cyphercide said:


> How did you get that I agreed to do anything?



You (gandhi) said you were going to beat up some chinis in your college in Singapore. 

I dared you to do it and film it, so we could all watch Australia v2.0.

You then said "sure, I have nothing to lose", and you said your friend would not back out either.

So go on and do it, then come back and show us the video. We are waiting. 

Or is this the typical Indian boasting, like when they say 36% of NASA employees are Indians?


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

What problem does Persian god king have with India now ?

Racism towards Indians on this forum has crossed all limits now . And coming from an Iranian is even more surprising . Anyway i just hope this member is not representative of Iranians in general .


----------



## cyphercide

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You (gandhi) said you were going to beat up some chinis in your college in Singapore.
> 
> I dared you to do it and film it, so we could all watch Australia v2.0.
> 
> You then said "sure, I have nothing to lose", and you said your friend would not back out either.
> 
> So go on and do it, then come back and show us the video. We are waiting.
> 
> Or is this the typical Indian boasting, like when they say 36% of NASA employees are Indians?



That is supposed to be a feat...?As in India,chinis account as ladies everywhere....


----------

